# Great year



## rick_936 (Mar 14, 2013)

This will be a great year long as we do not have a dry spell I found my first very small blacks last year on march 14 lol it was snowing this year on march 14 im from the bloomington area april 5th is normally when i start too find my greys and the white sponges this is going too be a more typical year weather wise fore morels well has been so far and look too find lots of pecker heads this year as well due too all the snow and nitrogen in the soil game on i will be posting my finds any one near or around the bloomington area that would like a hunting partner feel free to message me also will be going too southern michigan date depands on the weather temps good hunting too all and game on


----------

